# Amazon Fire 7 5th generation in endless loop



## dennisthechemist (Jul 20, 2012)

Screen just shows yellow "Fire" logo. Cannot access normal function screens. Can access recovery mode using power button + volume down button together, but when I chose "Factory Reset" it reset, then back into endless "Fire" logo. Factory reset twice, still same. Just a day ago, before trouble started, when switched on it displayed that the OS had been updated. (Don't know version number as normal screens not available now.) It ran as normal for an hour or so, then without any of the special button sequence it went, by itself, into recovery mode. Following this it went into above mentioned loop.

As it has now been factory reset twice and the fault is still there I'm suspecting a dodgy new OS, but that is the limit of my repair abilities. I've tried the Amazon forums and a few other sites but nobody seems to give any valid advice for this situation.

Please advise?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I found this solution on a 5 year old thread.


> I was able to fix it with a hard reset; holding the power button for 60 seconds [not 20 like amazon claims] then letting it sit for 60 seconds again, then with the usb charge cable plugged into a COMPUTER not a wall charger touch the power button again and it booted fine.


----------



## dennisthechemist (Jul 20, 2012)

plodr said:


> I found this solution on a 5 year old thread.


Hi. Thanks, but this doesn't work, I already tried it several times. The only way I can turn it off and stop the yellow "Fire" logo from running is to disconnect the power lead and hold the power button down. When it's connected to either a computer or wall charger it starts the "Fire" logo loop again without pressing any buttons. If I press and hold the power button for 60 seconds or more it shows the white "Amazon" logo for a few seconds, switches off for a few seconds, then just repeats that endlessly.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, I have no other idea. I don't own a Kindle.

You might have to save your money and get a new Kindle, available on September 17
https://www.amazon.com/Fire-Tablet-7-dp-B07FKR6KXF/dp/B07FKR6KXF/


----------



## dennisthechemist (Jul 20, 2012)

plodr said:


> Sorry, I have no other idea. I don't own a Kindle.
> 
> You might have to save your money and get a new Kindle, available on September 17
> https://www.amazon.com/Fire-Tablet-7-dp-B07FKR6KXF/dp/B07FKR6KXF/


Wow that's a cheapy! Thanks, but I'd already ordered one twice the price with 32Gb memory. The tablet is my wife's, and as we now have the new one, I have the old faulty one to experiment with so there's nothing to lose in trying something new. Re- the old one, I've tried connecting to my lap top but there's no access. There's nothing on the lap top showing Fire connection. Apparently one has to enable usb updates and the appropriate screen, as well as all others bar recovery mode screen, is not available. So from here it's only for interest's sake. It strikes me that the latest OS update is what caused the problem as the tablet is only 2 to 3 years old. Thanks for your help. If you do come across any way I can reinstall the OS and firmware via lap top or desk top I would appreciate it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Does the kindle have some kind of diagnostic? I am wondering if the storage device is faulty. Did you add any additional storage to this machine?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I have an 8" Asus tablet that I'm doing the same sort of thing with - troubleshooting and hoping to learn something. Mine is stuck in a fast boot mode. The desktop never loads so I can't use it to take pictures or read e-books. Because it is stuck, I can't even factory reset it.
Every few months I do more searching, read threads of people who have the same problem. I write down possible solutions, try things and hope the magic will happen. So far, nothing. I too bought a replacement 7" Samsung so my husband can take pictures and look at the weather radar.


----------



## dennisthechemist (Jul 20, 2012)

Couriant said:


> Does the kindle have some kind of diagnostic? I am wondering if the storage device is faulty. Did you add any additional storage to this machine?


There's no diagnostic available in the only screen I can access, viz "recovery mode". I did add an SD card with 32 Gb extra memory


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

dennisthechemist said:


> There's no diagnostic available in the only screen I can access, viz "recovery mode". I did add an SD card with 32 Gb extra memory


Maybe remove that and see if it helps?


----------



## dennisthechemist (Jul 20, 2012)

Couriant said:


> Maybe remove that and see if it helps?
> Removed it. Still in same loop.





Couriant said:


> Maybe remove that and see if it helps?


Removed it. Still in same loop.


----------

